# Paper Tuning- Can't fix low tear?



## MenorahDave (Aug 15, 2010)

I am trying to paper tune my Stother Infinity.... I can't seem to get my low tear fixed.

I've got it pretty close... but the not is lower than 90 degrees to the rest- I don't think this is right? Any ideas?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Cam timing.........


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Cam timing.........


What it sounds like.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Repeating what the others said cam timing! More likely the bottom is hitting first to cause a low tear. 



Hutch


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

Were you able to resolve this issue? Let's bring closure to this thread to helps passerby'ers. Assuming it was a timing issue, did you Lengthen the control cable (cable going to the top cam)?

If not, what type of rest are you using? Does your arrow go through the rest mounting holes in your riser? Where is your nocking point in relation to your rest (for example my vantage elite is about 1/16" above the tip of my blade launcher tip)?


----------



## mdharcher (Sep 8, 2006)

also agree probably cam timing. Make sure to use a draw board.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

OP noted knot below 90 degrees to the rest.....unless I'm misunderstanding, wouldn't that contribute to a low tear through paper? With the fix being to move the nocking point so it is at least square to slightly above center?

>>-------->


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I have to agree with CHPro,
sometimes you have to just attack the obvious problem first.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep....I didn't read that right. I read it as the OP saying that the nocking point was NOT below 90. :doh:


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep....I didn't read that right. I read it as the OP saying that the nocking point was NOT below 90. :doh:


Doh! Facepalm! I did the same thing. I thought he meant he had less than 90 degrees below the nock which would indicate a slight nock high position.


----------

